# Crate training tips



## Booboo26 (Jul 26, 2020)

Hi all 
We picked up our cockapoo puppy recently and wondered whether you had any top tips for crate training and what worked best for you to help them sleep through the night?
Thanks  Emma


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Crate in your bedroom right next to your bed or you sleeping downstairs with them until they are happy in the crate. Once they are clean overnight and settled you can start to move the crate to where you want it full time


----------



## Booboo26 (Jul 26, 2020)

2ndhandgal said:


> Crate in your bedroom right next to your bed or you sleeping downstairs with them until they are happy in the crate. Once they are clean overnight and settled you can start to move the crate to where you want it full time


Thank you!


----------



## Evelyn_New_Jersey (May 7, 2020)

2ndhandgal said:


> Crate in your bedroom right next to your bed or you sleeping downstairs with them until they are happy in the crate. Once they are clean overnight and settled you can start to move the crate to where you want it full time


Agree. This worked for me. Puppy howled hideously when we left him downstairs. But as soon as he could be near me, by my bed, he settled right down. When I heard him whimper, I took him to his paper then right back to bed. After a time, I left his crate open and he took himself to the bathroom. He learned this in only two weeks or so.


----------



## Dazsafc1985 (Aug 4, 2020)

Crate training was the best thing we ever did with our cockapoo!!! Spend 5 nights on the sofa, as didnt want him in our bedroom. And every night moved it further away until he was out of sight. Now buit him a lockable bed under the stairs and he loves it!!!!!
7 o'clock at night he stands there looking at it untill we let him in. Happy to stay in there all night. We made it his space, and his space only, we dont let the kids play in there ect.


----------



## mrquincypoobear (Aug 12, 2020)

We went straight to leaving him downstairs in crate with a toilet break at 3am. He whined and cried when left, or he woke up for first 2-3 nights but got less and less each night. Then he one whimpered for 30s when first put in. Then stopped altogether. 2 weeks on he takes himself to his crate for quiet time and goes at night and lies down himself.


----------

